# Got a deal on a sewing machine or so I think..



## southrngardngal (Oct 18, 2005)

I found a Dressmaker sewing machine at a yard sale. It's clean and does some pretty neat stitches. The only thing is there is no manual with it. I can't figure out how to work it. It works because the fabric is still under the needle where other people sewed. 

The Model # is RS 98. It has a dial on it with the different stitches so I think it is a Dial a Stitch. I have searched all the websites to try to find the machine but I can't find it.

Any one know anything about this machine?

Thank you.

Southrngardngal-Jan


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

http://parts.singerco.com/IPinstManuals/

Jan - the RS 98 number didn't bring up anything when I did a search in the Singer.com page. I tried the Dressmaker, didn't get it either. So there must be another model number that will help you find the manual to download.

Angie


----------



## southrngardngal (Oct 18, 2005)

Thanks Angie. I will look again in the morning when it is light enough that I can those smaller numbers. I tried every number that I can find on the machine but there must be one that I missed.

Thanks for the help.

Jan


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

Try Google on manuals for commercial sewing machines.

I got lots of results. It might take some searching to find one for your machine.


----------



## Countrystyle (Aug 24, 2003)

You might try this page and see if there's a machine to match yours.
http://www.sewusa.com/Sewing_Machine_Manuals/Deluxe_ZigZag_Sewing_Machines.htm


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

http://www.ucanprint.net/Brand/dressmaker_manual.htm
http://www.sewingmanuals.com/Sewing_Machine_Manuals/Dressmaker.htm

The above two links also include pics of the machines, though they're pretty small!
watch eBay too, to see if someone lists something like what you have.


----------



## southrngardngal (Oct 18, 2005)

Thank you all for the help. I haven't found this machine yet. I e-mailed Dressmaker company but haven't heard from them.

I appreciate the help.

Jan


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

Jan if you find any ifno please let me know. I was given one and have searched and searched for info and can't find any. I need a belt and not sure if anything else. would love to get it up and running. Good luck with yours.


----------



## southrngardngal (Oct 18, 2005)

Pets, I will. I am going to e-mail the company again Also, see if I can locate a phone number for Dressmaker.

Jan


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

cool, I would love for both of us to get these machines up and working... Let me know how you make out..


----------



## sewtlm (Mar 22, 2006)

Could you post a picture of the front of the machine?

We might be able to figure it out by looking.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Yes, please do post a picture. I'm soooo curious now what it is!


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

I have found that there is a brand name of sewing machine called "Dressmaker" made by the Dressmaker Sewing Machine Company. They are older, all metal machines.

Here's some photos. By chance, is it anything like these:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/plath/1125471782/

http://www.sewusa.com/Sewing_Machine_Pictures/Dressmaker_sewing_machine_pictures.htm

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/art/877814802.html

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-DressMa...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

http://www.geocities.com/possumjim/xhtml/collect_sewing_dressmaker.html

http://breakingyard.blogspot.com/2008/02/dressmaker-sewing-machine.html

http://cgi.ebay.com/DRESSMAKER-Mo-2...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

http://cgi.ebay.com/De-Luxe-Dressma...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

http://oklahomacity.craigslist.org/hsh/877094375.html

http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2011737310100585412eSGSVH

http://cgi.ebay.com/Heavy-Duty-DRES...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

http://cgi.ebay.com/DRESSMAKER-Mode...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Incidentally, I've posted a thread as a sticky, where you can get sewing machine manuals for just about any machine ever created.


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

thank you so very much Karen


----------



## Mrs. Vet (Sep 3, 2006)

I bought a Dressmaker for my granddaughter. It is an all metal machine that will last and last and last. It is well worth any money paid. That was a great buy.


----------



## southrngardngal (Oct 18, 2005)

Hey y'all

I still haven't found a manual. The lady that I bought the machine from had a death in her family (her mother died). So I didn't want to bother her at this time. Not about a manual. I will give her some time and then I will go find out if she has found the manual.

I will post a pic of the machine. It will take me a little while to get it posted.

Thank you all for the help.

Jan


----------



## southrngardngal (Oct 18, 2005)

Pictures of Dressmaker Sewing Machine...(I hope)

Jan


----------



## southrngardngal (Oct 18, 2005)

I did get the pictures posted. YaY! I am sorry they are so large and one is not straight. I am not good at posting pictures nor making them from the looks of that crooked one. LOL

Jan


----------



## sewtlm (Mar 22, 2006)

The dial on the left is the tension which is normally set around 4-5. the smaller the number is looser --the higher the number is tighter.

The dial on the lower right is the stitch length the higher the number the longer the stitch. Most people set at 2 1/2. The button in the center is reverse just push.

The middle dial is stitch width 0-5 with zero being straight stitch and special stitch selector these are pre-set. This also controls the buttonhole function.

Almost any older White or brother sewing machine book will work for this machine as long as the front looks similar.


----------



## southrngardngal (Oct 18, 2005)

sewtlm said:


> The dial on the left is the tension which is normally set around 4-5. the smaller the number is looser --the higher the number is tighter.
> 
> The dial on the lower right is the stitch length the higher the number the longer the stitch. Most people set at 2 1/2. The button in the center is reverse just push.
> 
> ...



Wow, thanks...that was quick. 
Jan


----------



## sewtlm (Mar 22, 2006)

We had and sewing machine and fabric store for 12yrs. I'm the one who had to test sew after repairs and usually there was no book.

I can explain the button hole function if you want.


----------



## southrngardngal (Oct 18, 2005)

]


sewtlm said:


> We had and sewing machine and fabric store for 12yrs. I'm the one who had to test sew after repairs and usually there was no book.
> 
> I can explain the button hole function if you want.



*Please do. I will then copy and paste it so I can print it off for future reference. I am hoping by Tuesday to be finished with all the things going on at the moment then I can sit down and try out the machine. Thank you.

Jan*


----------



## sewtlm (Mar 22, 2006)

Button holes on this type of machine-----

First mark both ends of the buttonhole on your fabric and place on the foot with 2 side by side grooves on the bottom or the slider foot. If this foot is not available the standard foot will do.

Turn the right hand stitch length knob to 0 and then turn back towards 1 to set at anywhere between 1/4 to 1/2 stitch length. Test this to know when it is set to the satin stitch of your liking making sure the fabric moves forward. ( I would mark the knob with a marker to make it easier the next time you make buttonholes)

**Turn the center knob to the #1 of the buttonhole > l_l This will sew the left side of the buttonhole. Sew from the mark farthest from you to the near mark. STOP with needle up

then turn the knob to step #2 this sews the end let it stitch for 5 swings of the needle STOP with needle up

and turn to #3 l_l < This will sew backwards for the right side of the buttonhole. sew till you are even with the left bead. STOP with needle up

Turn to step #4 and stitch for 5 swings of the needle. STOP with needle up

To tie a knot turn to Step #1 and 0 stitch length. Stitch 3 times in place. ( you marked your setting didn't you) STOP with needle up

Remove fabric and move on to next buttonhole.

Reset stitch length and start at the **




If any one uses this with an older manual Viking machine they sew buttonholes in reverse, ie sews backwards first then frontward. The steps are similar.


----------



## southrngardngal (Oct 18, 2005)

Thank you so much. I copied and printed it off so I can have it on hand when I get to play with my machine. 

I appreciate you taking time to explain this to me. 

Jan


----------

